# Pre-Season Game#3 Knicks vs 76ers



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks vs. Philadelphia *
*Oct, 18, 2005
7:30 pm (TV: MSG) 
Madison Square Garden*

This is one game I'm really excited about. Even though they are our division rivals I really look forward to checking out Iggy and AI. Hopefully LB gives the rookies the same amount of minutes they got against the Mavs. I hope Curry stays out of foul trouble in this one.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

marbury should be fine now so we might see the real lineup, I hope Frye or Lee starts at PF, Rose was just UGGGGGH.

We'll win unless AI plays major minutes like he did last game going for 30...


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> marbury should be fine now so we might see the real lineup, I hope Frye or Lee starts at PF, Rose was just UGGGGGH.
> 
> We'll win unless AI plays major minutes like he did last game going for 30...


the lineup will probably be marbury/crawford/richardson/curry/james, if james is healthy, malik rose sucks balls and i wanna see what jerome james will do since he has been out for the first two pre season games with a sprained right hamstring, if james is not healthy than i want lee or frye to start at pf, rose sucks balls and shouldnt even be on the depth chart for power forwards, curry/davis/taylor/lee/rose, he sucks balls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208248


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I heard that Allen Iverson will not be playing big minutes at all.. Just to let everyone here know...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was almost able to go to this game. I wanna see the rookies play a lot like they did against the Mavs. I also want Nate to dunk. This should be a good game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i want knicks to win this. :cheers: 
did u guys win against the mavs?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's tradition that Larry Brown allows the assistant coach to coach a pre-season game. Unfortunately for us, Herb Williams is coaching this game and as of right now we are being brutalize by an Iverson and Webber less 76ers team 75-52 3rd Qtr. The defense has been non-existent. It seems to me they only play hard when LB is at the helm.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

could`nt be that the sixers JUST OUTPLAYED THEM ,not some lame excuse about larry not coaching


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> could`nt be that the sixers JUST OUTPLAYED THEM ,not some lame excuse about larry not coaching


No!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Beginning of the 4th qtr. Philly 93-Knicks-72.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Damn Herb can't get these guys to play, imagine if we didn't have Brown...


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Beginning of the 4th qtr. Philly 93-Knicks-72.


damn that herb,if larry was here then it could be 93-82 instead.......outplayed ........period


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> damn that herb,if larry was here then it could be 93-82 instead.......outplayed ........period


It would have been competitve, lack of defense for the entire game. Very lackadaisical which leads me to believe they would have played harder for LB regardless if they win or lose. Just play hard!


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> It would have been competitve, lack of defense for the entire game. Very lackadaisical which leads me to believe they would have played harder for LB regardless if they win or lose. Just play hard!



sixers were missing dalambert/iverson and webber...........you better pray that larry can get jesus(christ or shuttlesworth) to sign on to the team


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> sixers were missing dalambert/iverson and webber...........you better pray that larry can get jesus to sign on to the team


Pre-season=don't count. I'll start praying when it counts.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Pre-season=don't count. I'll start praying when it counts.



LOL.......my point proven


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Larry Brown wasn't coaching the team, we can still beat the old sixers...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> LOL.......my point proven


I missed your point.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final Score: 114-99 76ers.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Leaders*
Points: Robinson 16
Rebounds: Lee 10
Assists: Crawford 7


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Pre-season=don't count. I'll start praying when it counts.


it counted when you guys went against the Nets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Last but not least the Box Score:

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14></TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Barnes, SF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, IR</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamison Brewer, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-84*</TD><TD>*2-7*</TD><TD>*29-45*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*46*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*99*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40.5%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*64.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (22)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> it counted when you guys went against the Nets


Oh yea Takeover? When did Pre-season count against the Nets? Find any of my quotes indicating as such and I'll give you some Ucash. I'll be waiting. :wait:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Oh yea Takeover? When did Pre-season count against the Nets? Find *any of my * quotes indicating as such and I'll give you some Ucash. I'll be waiting. :wait:


lol, I wasn't just talking about you.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

please give us a name then.. who really cared about winning a preaseason game against jersey?

somtimes i think you net fans try a little too hard


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> please give us a name then.. who really cared about winning a preaseason game against jersey?
> 
> somtimes i think you net fans try a little too hard


actually i think it was you penny that was doinga ALOT of bragging about that win lol


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah? really? go search through my posts. then go back into the swamps after you fail


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> actually i think it was you penny that was doinga ALOT of bragging about that win lol


mjm, unless you can supply some quotes to back up your claim, then your accusations holds no merit.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

you know what, i really didnt like the way nate was playing,.....well at least the first half and some of the third because i changed the channel after that......nate was holding on to the ball too much, he was over dribbling, i mean i basically seen him hold on to the ball go from one side of the court to the other and force a drive in the lane..., he was also taking jamal crawford like shots:uhoh: and we already have jamal for that......i just didnt like his game today,....i think if he is trying/wants to be successful he is going to have to learn to pass first, because you already see him flying everywhere and getting knocked around...In the regular season when games count these 6'7 and up guards and forwards are not going to let him get away with the stuff he got away with in the summer league.....once the real season starts he will be getting pushed and banged around


regardless i hope he does well


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

nate is more of an off guard he needs to be controlled more...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate also needs to work on his jumper, and Lee needs to work on his free throw shooting.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

if Larry was coaching and we came out like this I would be shocked but thats not the point, every season your team atleast once gets blown out, EVERYTEAM. Look at team schedules, atleast once you have a game where you don't show up. last year we had a couple but thats during the regular season and not just some exhibition game...


----------

